
Convert JPG to Layered Sketch Components - shivam_mani
https://www.atomize.design/
======
shivam_mani
Hi I am working on Atomize tool. Atomize splits image of any UI into layered
sketch components. The converted components are not bitmaps, but vectors,
text, and shapes.

Would love to hear your thoughts on this.

